# Mexican Food Recipe : Chile Cheese Bread



## shiehua1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ingredients :

* 4 cups Bisquick Light baking mix
* 2 cups grated sharp Cheddar cheese
* 1-1/2 cups milk
* 2 eggs, beaten
* 1/4 cup Parkay margarine, melted
* 1 (4 oz) can chopped green chiles
* 1/4 tsp ground red pepper

How To Make :

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2. Toss baking mix with cheese. Stir together remaining ingredients.
3. Add to dry ingredients; mix until blended.
4. Pour into greased 9 x 5" loaf pan. Bake 55 minutes. Cool 10 minutes; remove from pan.

Taken From yummifood.com


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Sounds simple yet delicious. My mom makes something similar but it follows Weight Watcher's guidelines. THis must be better..... it has butter!


----------



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you shure thats a mexican Recipe?


----------

